# Why Does Reverb Into Front Of Amp Get Way Louder With OD Channel?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a Fuchs Over Drive Supreme 30 combo amp. When I have my pedal delay or reverb it is at a normal volume compared to my guitar signal, but when I engage the 2nd channel it gets so much louder than the volume increase. Even if I set the drive channel to be equal to the first channel the pedal reverb is over amplified compared to the first channel. Why is this? I don't use the fx loop in the back, and don't want to.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Impedance difference?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve never thought of reverb as a volume altering effect.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm sure there's a better technical explanation out there but basically this is one of a few reasons running verb before overdrive isn't the most popular solution. Your amp is trying to distort all the delay and reverb trails...and the harmonic information really builds up. It's like multiple signals are being pushed through the OD circuit and that alters the perceived mix of the effects. When you run the the Delay/Verb after the OD there's just one input signal and then that one signal is being trailed. 

So can I ask why you don't want to use the loop?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

TimH said:


> I'm sure there's a better technical explanation out there but basically this is one of a few reasons running verb before overdrive isn't the most popular solution. Your amp is trying to distort all the delay and reverb trails...and the harmonic information really builds up. It's like multiple signals are being pushed through the OD circuit and that alters the perceived mix of the effects. When you run the the Delay/Verb after the OD there's just one input signal and then that one signal is being trailed.
> 
> So can I ask why you don't want to use the loop?


I don't need the extra complication of cables etc. Plus I have a number of amps but only one has a loop.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> I’ve never thought of reverb as a volume altering effect.


To clarify whats happening, the reverb gets louder in relation to the guitar signal. I will have the reverb from my pedals set so it’s very quiet, but when I go to the 2nd channel it's volume in relation to the guitar signal is much louder.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

player99 said:


> To clarify whats happening, the reverb gets louder in relation to the guitar signal. I will have the reverb from my pedals set so it’s very quiet, but when I go to the 2nd channel it's volume in relation to the guitar signal is much louder.


right. The Reverb trails are getting amplified every time they go through a much gainier circuit.

sorry mate, IMO you either need OD pedals in from of the reverb or use the loop. Otherwise you’re stuck. Your bucking conventional wisdom and there’s a reason it’s conventional


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Channel 1 may not be totally isolated from channel 2; follow the signal path through the schematic.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

TimH said:


> The Reverb trails are getting amplified every time they go through a much gainier circuit.


This makes sense when I think of what Mark Bartel wrote about the 2 channels in Tone King Metropolitan: he diminished the reverb on purpose in channel 2. I never quite understood why.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I think it would get louder if you put it through a compressor.

No matter what volume you play something into a compressor it comes out relatively the same.

Tubes are doing a lot of compressing.

Does your reverb have a dry and wet output? You could run the wet into the clean channel only and switch the guitar between clean and OD.

What is your setup? A switcher?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> I think it would get louder if you put it through a compressor.
> 
> No matter what volume you play something into a compressor it comes out relatively the same.
> 
> ...


Not my amp, but mine is identical. The Overdrive Supreme (ODS) are Dumble clones. It has a channel switching footswitch.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The gain of an overdrive channel will make the reverb louder. Below is an excerpt taken from the manual of the Tone King Sky King that I own and this is how they've handled the problem.



> The Sky King includes a built in 2-spring, tube-driven reverb circuit. Reverb is applied to both the Rhythm and Lead channels. In order to compensate for the higher gain of the Lead channel, the reverb drive is reduced slightly on the Lead channel. The added reduction helps to match the reverb level when switching between preamp channels. This is useful for when the Lead channel is being driven hard, and the Rhythm channel is set for a clean tone.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> The gain of an overdrive channel will make the reverb louder. Below is an excerpt taken from the manual of the Tone King Sky King that I own and this is how they've handled the problem.


Just to be clear, this is not the amp reverb, but a Boss RV6 pedal going into the amp. But that description is about right.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I can attest that the reverb on my Sky King is compensated on the Lead channel. It's a feature I didn't think would matter, but it really tightens up the sound. For "Cinnamon Girl," I'm on the edge of breakup on the Clean channel with a nice thick reverb, and then punch it into Lead for the chorus, and it sounds raunchy/exploding. If I use the Hall of Fame Pedal at the front end and do the same thing, the Lead part is less articulate, and the echo trails are too dominant. Such a great amp.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I noticed that the reverb in this Fuchs ODS doesn't do the same thing as the pedal reverb.


----------

